# Henry Tozer on the end of our liberty in the covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 8, 2022)

We then have received liberty, being made Heirs of the covenant of Grace: but to what end? that we may do what we list, and walk as we please? Shall we freely sin, because we are under grace? _S. Paul_ will take that off with a _God forbid. Rom_ 6.15. for that were to turn the grace of God into wantonness, and to _use_ our liberty, whereunto we are called, or rather to _Abuse_ it for an occasion to the flesh _Gal._ 5.13.

We rather should walk as S. _Paul_ exhorteth his Ephesians, _cap._ 4. _v._ 1. _worthy of the vocation wherewith we are called:_ we are made the members of Christ, the adopted sons of God, therefore (to make good our calling) ought we to live as His children, His servants; not serving our selves in the _flesh,_ but him in the _spirit:_ for the immediate end of our _conversion_ is and ought to be a regularity and reforming of our _Conversation;_ and therefore in this respect tis likewise necessary that we should become _new._

For the reference, see Henry Tozer on the end of our liberty in the covenant of grace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

